# changing the slave cylinder fluid



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I did mine @ 4 years/45k with the brakes. Brake fluid really only has about a 3-4 year lifespan, so it was due. Definitely improved brake/clutch feel.

It shares the reservoir with brake fluid. Suck it out of the reservoir with a turkey baster and bleed the clutch til it runs clear.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...tutorials/44674-how-replace-clutch-fluid.html


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

And while your at it...

[h=1]DIY Flush Brake Fluid[/h]
[h=1]AMSOIL Series 500 & Series 600 Brake Fluid[/h]
[h=1]Amsoil DOT3 High Performance Brake Fluid Review[/h]


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------

